# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Koortsblaasjes/Labiale herpes,middelen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Antivirale middelen bij Herpesinfecties

Een behandeling op het ogenblik van een opstoot van zogenaamde koortsblaasjes (labiale herpes), zelfs wanneer gestart in een vroeg stadium, heeft slechts een beperkt voordeel. De doeltreffendheid van een lokale behandeling met zalf of een lipstick is nog beperkter dan die van een orale behandeling. Dat blijkt uit een literatuurstudie van het Belgisch Centrum voor Farmacotherapeutische Informatie. 
Labiale herpes wordt meestal veroorzaakt door Herpes simplex-virus type I (HSV-1). Eens besmetting is opgetreden, blijft het virus levenslang aanwezig in het lichaam, en kan het af en toe weer actief worden (bv. bij stress, een infectie, koorts, vermoeidheid, maandstonden, koude, blootstelling aan de zon...). Er bestaat momenteel geen behandeling die het virus uit het lichaam kan verdrijven. Spontaan herstel treedt meestal op binnen de 6 à 8 dagen. 

Enkel bij ernstige opstoten wordt antivirale behandeling overwogen. Daarbij kan gekozen worden voor een behandeling op het ogenblik van de acute opstoot of, in geval van frequente opstoten (bv. 6 of meer per jaar) die psychologisch belastend zijn, voor een preventieve behandeling. Bij patiënten bij wie uitlokkende factoren bekend zijn, bv. blootstelling aan sterk UV-licht (bv. bij skiën) of een tandheelkundige ingreep zou een kortdurende, preventieve behandeling de frequentie van de aanvallen verminderen en de duur ervan verkorten.

Orale behandeling van een acute opstoot. Aciclovir en valaciclovir kunnen de duur van de symptomen en van de pijn verminderen, maar het voordeel blijft beperkt tot een paar dagen. Het optreden van latere recidieven wordt niet beïnvloed. De behandeling moet in ieder geval zo vroeg mogelijk worden gestart, d.w.z. van bij de eerste symptomen (pijn, tintelend en branderig gevoel en/of jeuk) of in ieder geval binnen de 24 à 48 uur na het optreden van de letsels. 

Lokale behandeling. Voor lokaal toegepaste antivirale middelen (aciclovir, penciclovir) zijn de gegevens over doeltreffendheid tegenstrijdig: volgens sommige studies wordt de duur van de pijn en de letsels met 1 dag verkort, andere studies toonden geen verschil. Men is het er over eens dat de doeltreffendheid nog beperkter is dan voor orale behandeling. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## seliek

hoi agnes
ik heb idd regematig last van koortslippen,maaar op dit moment lijkt het wel ontploft.
Zo erg heb ik het nog nooit gehad.Normaal beperkte het tot een klein plekje.Nu zitten mijn hele lippen vol ik heb 3 grote plekken en 2 in mijn neus,ik wordt er gek van.
nu lees ik dat dat ook kan komen door een tandasts behandeling nooit geweten!!!!
Ben wel 5 dg geleden voor een grote behandeling geweest.hoe werkt dat dan,ben ik bij haar blood gesteld aan bacterien of zo die het bij mij hebben getriggerd,moet zij dit weten?
groetjes angélique

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Seliek,

Koortsblaasjes worden veroorzaakt door een blijvend virus, vergelijk het een beetje met een schimmel...ik heb ook vaak 'korsten,blaasjes' in mijn neus (pijnlijk),maar nog nooit een koortslip gehad! Wel terugkerende schimmelinfecties  :Frown: ..

Ik denk dat die 'grote opstoot' van jou nu best te maken kan hebben met die tandartsbehandeling....dat dat gewoon een reactie van je lichaam is!
Grote behandeling > lichaam reageert...dat denk ik!
Bel anders eens naar je dokter of tandarts om te vragen of dat daardoor kan komen of dat het ergens anders door kan komen???
Ik vind dat je dat nu écht even moet doen: je hebt er nu zoveel en zoveel last van; een behandeling lijkt me nu gepast!

Groetjes Agnes Xx

----------


## muppet

Ik had een herpesplek in mijn gezicht en kreeg een penicilinekuur en virusremmers. Na twee weken vielen de laatste korstjes eraf (heb er zelf niet aangezeten). De napijn wordt nu ook minder. Het enige waar ik me nu nog zorgen over maak is dat de plek nog beetje rood ziet en oneffen is (het is inmiddels een maand geleden sinds de uitbraak) en me afvraag of dit nog wel wegtrekt.
Kan ik al onder de zonnebank?

----------


## Agnes574

Muppet,
Met de zonnebank zou ik zéker nog een tijd wachten,ik ben bang dat je anders een grote kans op littekens hebt! Geef het even de tijd!!

----------


## afra1213

Bij een koortslip werkt het goed als je deze insmeer met propolis druppels,
Een product van bijen. Mijn ervaring is dat als het terug komt en je smeert het
2 x per dag in met deze druppels dat het niet meer doorbreekt en de interval 
van terugkomen steeds groter wordt

----------


## sietske763

zelf heb ik hele goede ervaringen met een echinacea stick.(en is goedkoop)

----------

